

The Web's Top Takeover Targets - KB
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_webs_top_takeover_targets.php

======
tx
Technorati? Who in their right mind would want to buy Technorati? They are
AltaVista (anyone here remembers AltaVista?) of blog search: millions of
_irrelevant_ hits coupled with lousy response times.

Moreover, Technorati is not even a blog search engine, they are an RSS search
engine, there _is_ a difference.

